# Recovery process



## Hopeful… (8 mo ago)

Hello,
I am happy to have found this forum to connect with people who passed through the same struggle.
I have had DR post a panic attack while I was driving My car; thus , it’s not drug induced . I delivered a baby 3 months before and I believe hormones played a role.
I am on medication and I am able to control the panic attacks but I still don’t feel things are real. I am still too overwhelmed with the surrounding and I don’t get a sense of joy ; either fear or I feel numb. I am 30% better than where I was 2 months ago.
I was wondering what’s the process of recovery, how long does it take ? When did you start enjoying life again ? Is it normal to feel okay and one day and terrible the next ?When can I drive my car again or enjoy my baby. 
I choose to be hopeful but some guidance would be appreciated.


----------

